# Need homes for baby bunnies in South Eastern United states (Will travel)



## MGiraldo92 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello everyone! So about 2 months ago, we rescued a rabbit that had been released by one of our neighbors. A total of 4 were released, but we only managed to capture one, our now precious baby, Mocha. To our surprise, Mocha was a very pregnant bun, and a few days later gave birth to 6 incredibly cute babies. Unfortunately, 7 bunnies is just way too much for us to handle, and we've been trying to find good forever homes for them. We've contacted our local Rabbit Society through facebook, and the girl informed me she couldn't advertise bunnies that weren't in their care, but did add me and share my post about the bunnies on her personal facebook to see if she could help. I submitted a form in order to get the bunnies accepted, although I specified that I'd be perfectly fine keeping them with me while homes are found for them. I haven't received a response so far. The bunnies are 60 days old today, and they are incredibly sweet. They are not yet spayed/neutered as they are not old enough, but we will be doing that ASAP, if they aren't rehomed first. They are not yet fully litter trained, although we are working on it, and have high hopes for them! Their mom is exceptionally good at only pooping and peeing in her litter box, so we expect the bunnies will probably be pretty good too! There are (I believe) 3 boys and 3 girls. 4 ruby eyed white buns, 1 black and white bun, and 1 brown and white bun. Like I said they are all very sweet, and anyone who is in Georgia (Gainesville area) is welcome to come visit to see if they want one! You're still welcome to visit at your own expense if you live farther away! Of course, as per the suggestion of all the rehoming guides I've read, an adoption fee of $20 dollars will apply before I'll give them away. I would also like to ask some questions to any prospective bunny parents to make sure they won't be set loose like their mom was. I'm willing to travel to deliver the baby(ies) if it's a for sure adoption, but only within a reasonable distance of Gainesville, GA. Below are two albums I uploaded a while back with pictures of the buns!

http://imgur.com/gallery/qSZCB

http://imgur.com/gallery/8QLi2

TL;DR: Mom bunny rescued. Was pregnant. Giving away some of the babies. $20 adoption fee and questions will be asked. bunnies pictured above.


----------

